# Magna Pedal Parts Needed



## Boris (Aug 15, 2013)

I need to replace both right & left axles on these Magna wartime pedals which includes shaft, housing, cups and bearings. These parts are factory sealed and don't break down any further than what is shown. Patina OK, but axles need to be straight with good threads and sleeves need to be in good condition.

Total measurement of end of axle to end of bearing cup: 5" LONG (axle doesn't extend beyond edge of bearing cup)
Total measurement of end of bearing cup to end of bearing cup: 4 1/16" LONG.
Total measurement of sleeve: 3 3/8" LONG X 11/16" WIDE.
Total measurement of one bearing cup: 3/8" LONG X 15/16" WIDE


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 15, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 15, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I need a big glass reflector for a mid thirties Mead rack. The
> 
> faceted one, kinda thick......Anybody?





Lol dik why I find this very funny. Maybe I'm bored..?


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anyone know who manufactured these pedals? Does anyone have the parts I need to make them whole again?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 1, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Does anyone know who manufactured these pedals? Does anyone have the parts I need to make them whole again?




Magna...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-Magna-TEARDROP-streamline-bicycle-PEDALS-round-/300978952932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4613be5ae4 

if you just want shafts...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-Magna-TEARDROP-streamline-bicycle-PEDALS-square-/300967285619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46130c5373


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2013)

Pretty damn close, It looks like the shafts would work. Thanks Scott!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a single (left) jeweled teardrop. But it has rubber not wooden blocks.
But you need both.
Because I don't have a match to it, I am sure you won't want it.
It is sitting in my display case....not much else I can do with it.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boris (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks JD! You keep it in your display case. It's too nice to be taken apart for my use. I'm sure that I'll be able to find what I'm looking for now.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2013)

...bet I could get 'em apart.....


----------



## vincev (Oct 2, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I have a single (left) jeweled teardrop. But it has rubber not wooden blocks.
> But you need both.
> Because I don't have a match to it, I am sure you won't want it.
> It is sitting in my display case....not much else I can do with it.
> ...




JD,I have the other pedal.lol


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2013)

I  l o v e  the CABE!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Feb 20, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 20, 2017)

eBay...listed as "vintage bicycle pedals".


----------



## Boris (Feb 23, 2017)

BUMP


----------

